# ...



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

These pictures are for your enjoyment. They are not an invitation to ask about waiting lists (I know of none and am not setting one up myself). Enjoy.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool! It's good to see more and more of these.


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous, Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice bro! Put me on your wait list


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful! 
Would you mind filling in the newbs (this guy) as to what kind of frog that is?


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Beautiful!
> Would you mind filling in the newbs (this guy) as to what kind of frog that is?


Red headed histrionicus - It is nice seeing these more and more in the hobby.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

These are the fruits of my attempts at crossing a minuta and a vanzolinii. We all know histrionicus don't breed in captivity


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Jake, 
Put me down first on the waiting list...jk. Truly beautiful frogs, you sir are quite lucky!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> These are the fruits of my attempts at crossing a minuta and a vanzolinii. We all know histrionicus don't breed in captivity


so this is a hybrid of sorts?
I thought thought cross breeding wasn't allowed in the PDF community...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> These are the fruits of my attempts at crossing a minuta and a vanzolinii. We all know histrionicus don't breed in captivity


 
Laughs.. so that is why you got that tatoo machine? 

Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> so this is a hybrid of sorts?
> I thought thought cross breeding wasn't allowed in the PDF community...


It was a joke...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey man, I've been doing this for 125 years! Science, experiments, hypothesis, phylogeny, other... technical science jargon... obviously I know what I'm doing. Don't knock it until you try it. Don't tell me what to do with my collection and I won't tell you what to do with yours!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> so this is a hybrid of sorts?
> I thought thought cross breeding wasn't allowed in the PDF community...



psst. Its a joke.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, they're O. histrionicus "redhead." The joke was many people criticize those who have these frogs because "histrionicus don't breed," and despite the fact that these are perfectly legal frogs (as long as you're getting them from the old lines), if you have them the MUST be wild caught 'cause they won't breed in captivity (same thing has been said about sylvaticus... try telling that to WIKIRI). If you've seen some of the things I've seen you'd be surprised at just how well they'll breed as long as they're comfortable.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

well it was a question and not a direct statement, anyway I guess I didn't see it as a joke lol.....my apologies


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice Jake! Way excited for you!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Yes, they're O. histrionicus "redhead." The joke was many people criticize those who have these frogs because "histrionicus don't breed," and despite the fact that these are perfectly legal frogs (as long as you're getting them from the old lines), if you have them the MUST be wild caught 'cause they won't breed in captivity (same thing has been said about sylvaticus... try telling that to WIKIRI). If you've seen some of the things I've seen you'd be surprised at just how well they'll breed as long as they're comfortable.


Beautiful Histo!
It's not that histo's "don't breed" its how sensitive the froglets are until they reach adulthood correct?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's absolutely right, Jake. But the truth is that there ARE O. histrionicus and O. sylvaticus that are being smuggled into the country. It's not wrong to make people aware of this and discourage them from buying them.

Take care, Richard.



SmackoftheGods said:


> Yes, they're O. histrionicus "redhead." The joke was many people criticize those who have these frogs because "histrionicus don't breed," and despite the fact that these are perfectly legal frogs (as long as you're getting them from the old lines), if you have them the MUST be wild caught 'cause they won't breed in captivity (same thing has been said about sylvaticus... try telling that to WIKIRI). If you've seen some of the things I've seen you'd be surprised at just how well they'll breed as long as they're comfortable.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> That's absolutely right, Jake. But the truth is that there ARE O. histrionicus and O. sylvaticus that are being smuggled into the country. It's not wrong to make people aware of this and discourage them from buying them.
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Absolutely, Richard. I'm all about acquiring your animals from ethical sources, and I encourage the discouragement of smuggling.

I've heard a few people say their histos can have some troubles in tadpole and juvie stage. Others don't seem to have that kind of trouble. I'll have more specific information as my journey continues


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> well it was a question and not a direct statement, anyway I guess I didn't see it as a joke lol.....my apologies


The Captain of the Frog Police makes his own rules...

::ROLLS EYES::

Awesome frogs...


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

It's really cool to see these becoming more common in the hobby. It gives a new guy something to look forward down the road. 

I am really just excited that these are in the country (legit) and one day in the future I will have the chance to own them.

....... because I am sure the wait list is really long 

-B


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome, definitely one of my dream frogs. Right up there with Peacock Tinctorius...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

ckays said:


> The Captain of the Frog Police makes his own rules...
> 
> ::ROLLS EYES::
> 
> Awesome frogs...


That's what's great about being the Captain... it's your _job_ to make the rules (at least in my division). If you had any idea how the scientific community will revere the results of my experiments you wouldn't be so condescending. Don't worry, these are for my private collection, they'll never make it into the hobby. Minuta and vanzolinii are in the same locality, it's not my fault there's no documentation of it!

(For those of you fluent in sarchasm, this is a parody of so many of the arguments I've seen on the board. For those of you who don't like to infer I'll make it explicit: THIS IS NOT SERIOUS!)

By the way, I was pretty vocal about not liking the redheads earlier. But last February I saw them in person and my tune changed rather rapidly. I've never seen a photograph that does these frogs justice. It's really something you have to see for yourself.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> That's what's great about being the Captain... it's your _job_ to make the rules (at least in my division). If you had any idea how the scientific community will revere the results of my experiments you wouldn't be so condescending. Don't worry, these are for my private collection, they'll never make it into the hobby. Minuta and vanzolinii are in the same locality, it's not my fault there's no documentation of it!
> 
> (For those of you fluent in sarchasm, this is a parody of so many of the arguments I've seen on the board. For those of you who don't like to infer I'll make it explicit: THIS IS NOT SERIOUS!)
> 
> By the way, I was pretty vocal about not liking the redheads earlier. But last February I saw them in person and my tune changed rather rapidly. I've never seen a photograph that does these frogs justice. It's really something you have to see for yourself.


The sarcasm was both obvious and well played(to me)... LOL! Congrats to you, and I was just about to ask if they are "better" looking in person as they have never stood out to me as they do for others. I appreciate you answering that for me! Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Good for you Jake, really nice frogs....you have now been elevated to the title of grand poobah of the secret frog society.

...just don't be surprised when Angelina Jolie comes riding in on a motor cycle and snatches them out of your hands...


ps they look more like a vanzo/highland sirensis cross


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> By the way, I was pretty vocal about not liking the redheads earlier. But last February I saw them in person and my tune changed rather rapidly. I've never seen a photograph that does these frogs justice. It's really something you have to see for yourself.


I've seen them in person and it was still meh... Not on my list to have. 

Ed


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

im speechless


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i caught a whiff of something like hybrid, or "X" or cross or something, and would like to state that pitchforks (and other potentially harmful agricultural tools) as well as old school wooden torches are being prepared. 

now all we need is an angry mob leader...... FREDDDDDDD!!!!!!!


james

great looking froglets. i do have to agree with Ed, this locale never has really made me go WOW! i'm waiting for the flood of whitefoots and blue/caramels


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> The sarcasm was both obvious and well played(to me)... LOL! Congrats to you, and I was just about to ask if they are "better" looking in person as they have never stood out to me as they do for others. I appreciate you answering that for me! Best of luck!


I'm glad my dry sense of humor isn't lost on all. However, in that which you quoted, I wasn't referring to sarcasm, but I was making my intentions clear for those fluent in sarCHASM (the rift between the author of a sarcastic comment and the person who doesn't get it (I've always wanted to find a way to properly use this word... and I was fortunate to get the opportunity in this thread)). And yes, they seem significantly more metallic to me in person than I've ever seen on the pictures.... Significantly brighter too.... Many of the pictures I've seen make the frogs look dark, which (at least mine) they definitely aren't.

Edit: Oh, and surprisingly bold. I was expecting another ghost frog, but so far I have to really do some rummaging to get them to try and hide.



markpulawski said:


> Good for you Jake, really nice frogs....you have now been elevated to the title of grand poobah of the secret frog society.
> 
> ...just don't be surprised when Angelina Jolie comes riding in on a motor cycle and snatches them out of your hands...
> 
> ...


I've always wanted the title of "Grand Poobah" (I'm going to assume that Mark has officially given me permission to change my signature), and I've always wanted to be a part of the secret frog society.... But I can't help feeling like the society I'm now part of is no longer secret (the pictures are out after all).



james67 said:


> i caught a whiff of something like hybrid, or "X" or cross or something, and would like to state that pitchforks (and other potentially harmful agricultural tools) as well as old school wooden torches are being prepared.
> 
> now all we need is an angry mob leader...... FREDDDDDDD!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think Mark's comments above mean that I've got the secret frog society backing me. Do you want to take on that community, James? 

Oh, I'm all about the Koi... but these really are fantastic frogs (except to people like Ed who I can no longer be friends with :/)


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

very awesome frogs Jake!


----------

